# Cold brew am i missing something?



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Seen, this about, did a search but not really sure what I need or not need to try. I do like cold/chilled coffee, Frappe's etc and make them from typical espresso shots in summer and blend with ice etc.

Is this just like a drip brew coffee but cold? I guess coarser grind?

This could be a good way to use up beans when I have excess as when went on holiday etc.

Something like this? I could then make a drink for work with it to.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IJ3NJG2/?coliid=I29DBZEIRI97JM&colid=4SIOKGBV3Q55&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I have been using a 1litre version of these for the last 3 summers.

No grumbles.

Fits fridge doors. A little inspired guesswork needed for grind adjustments to go from good to excellent. I found great results by steeping for 24 hours. Resulting brew will keep for weeks in the fridge.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks will look at this, be great for me as don't mind cold coffee lol, well its often cold by time drink in work!

Imagine some what coarser will be better, sand almost more than flour like!

You mean leave filter etc in fridge for 24 hours then remove?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I use one of these for the OH as she enjoys cold coffee - I don't use specialty coffee as she can't tell the difference (I've tried!!) so supermarket crap it is.

I leave it to "brew" in the fridge for 24 hours & then dilute 50/50 with cold milk, sometimes with ice.

Can't stand it myself!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Remove filter from flask, carefully pour out the brew to a suitable container ie plastic water bottle, avoid disturbing the small amount of sediment.

The grind needs to be coarse. Start around midway of the size you would use for French Press and adjust according to tastes.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't drink cold brew expecting it to be like a chilled-down coffee that was brewed hot. Cold brew extracts a lot less of some parts of the flavour, than a hot brewing method would. Much like comparing a diluted espresso that's made near boiling point (such as americano) with a drink that's made more dilute but slightly cooler (pour-over).


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks, I see maybe will try with some paper filters i have and let it drip into something first, rather than buying something and see if like it!


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

lee1980 said:


> Thanks, I see maybe will try with some paper filters i have and let it drip into something first, rather than buying something and see if like it!


That's what I do - brew for 24hrs+ in a jug in the fridge (stirred from time to time), then filtered through paper filters into a final container.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

AndyDClements is spot on. Cold brew is a different flavour to hot coffee gone cold, for the reason he states. It tends to be smoother, fruitier, less bitter.

You can either do immersion or drip.

Immersion can be done with a coarse grind in a muslin bag (or even a stocking so long as your mrs hasn't worn it LOL!). Put the coffee in the muslin, stick it in your jug, add cold water (ideally a good quality water) and leave for 24-48h in the fridge. You can also buy Mizudashi that does the same thing. You may need to decant or filter it carefully.

Faster method is drip. You can get those fancy drip towers, but the best bang for your buck is an Aeropress, a PUCK PUCK and a sawn off Volvic bottle. This will make about 500ml in 3 hours. Use about 36g of coffee, grind about as coarse as you would for Aeropress (slightly coarser than espresso but not French press territory) as you will use the filter in the Aeropress.

Remember that cold brew is fairly high caffeine due to the long contact time. It's very gluggable but don't get carried away or you'll be bouncing off the walls. Likewise, don't let your kids guzzle loads of it!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Tried it on weekend, lol got offered old tights for filter passed on that. Found some paper cones filters, propped in a funnel over a job.

Had about 40g of coffee forgot to change grind so it was usual espresso fine. Poured over cold tap water and left until gone through, I didn't leave it an as seemed no point once water gone through and it was a bit dodgy wobbly to put in fridge. Ideally I guess the filter housing is in the water so it goes through over a long period of time.

Tastes ok different, abit like a milky frappe at the mo, but imagine a coarser grind and longer filter time be better, though I'm happy an easy way to take coffee to work and use up these excess beans to! May invest in the hario jug filter in my first post above.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

lee1980 said:


> Tried it on weekend, lol got offered old tights for filter passed on that. Found some paper cones filters, propped in a funnel over a job.
> 
> Had about 40g of coffee forgot to change grind so it was usual espresso fine. Poured over cold tap water and left until gone through, I didn't leave it an as seemed no point once water gone through and it was a bit dodgy wobbly to put in fridge. Ideally I guess the filter housing is in the water so it goes through over a long period of time.
> 
> Tastes ok different, abit like a milky frappe at the mo, but imagine a coarser grind and longer filter time be better, though I'm happy an easy way to take coffee to work and use up these excess beans to! May invest in the hario jug filter in my first post above.


Try going full immersion in a kilner jar or similar for 24 hours in the fridge before straining through the filter.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Try going full immersion in a kilner jar or similar for 24 hours in the fridge before straining through the filter.


I see like soak it first then lift out filter drain through!


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

That's the method I use. I use the Oxo kit, but in essence it's just the same as suggested. I sometimes (when I run low on both standard and decaf simultaneously) use a 2l food container but straining a lot in one go can be arduous if the grind is (too) fine as you have to tip it into the filter slowly/ do it bit by bit. If you don't need more than a day's worth at a time, then the Hario bottle looks perfect.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Just to add another suggestion; if you have a french press you can do it in that, and then plunge after 24 hours before pouring it through a filter. You don't have to worry as much about blocking the filter either as the french press will keep the majority of the grounds inside.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How do you all get the coffee to extract in 24 hours with cold water?

It takes me 48-72 hours.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

It takes me c12 hours. I don't want the bitter taste, and that (the oils) takes longer to leech out than the other parts of the flavour. \if you're looking for ataste close to espresso then I can see how it would take 48 hours. Grind size will make a big difference.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

AndyDClements said:


> It takes me c12 hours. I don't want the bitter taste, and that (the oils) takes longer to leech out than the other parts of the flavour. \if you're looking for ataste close to espresso then I can see how it would take 48 hours. Grind size will make a big difference.


I don't like bitter either.

I don't expect espresso to be any more bitter than other brew methods.

Oils float to the surface in any steep, they don't have any particularly desirable flavour in them, generic, pithy & bitter. You can skim them off, as you would normally.

I like my coffee, clean & juicy. I brew for 2-3 days coarse espresso grind, in a Clever.

A coarse grind will massively under extract in any cold steep & a lot of hot (but declining temp) steeps too.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Try going full immersion in a kilner jar or similar for 24 hours in the fridge before straining through the filter.


This is what I do but I put the grinds into one of these before I put it in a kilner









https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lovetree-Products-Professional-Cheesecloth-Replacement/dp/B00KY3DZNM/ref=sr_1_5?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1541187046&sr=1-5&keywords=nut+bag


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

MWJB said:


> I don't like bitter either.
> 
> I don't expect espresso to be any more bitter than other brew methods.
> 
> ...


Aah thank you! I'd not made much cold brew this summer as I wasn't getting that fruity brightness I like, I figured it was just a trait of cold brew but I was only steeping for 24 hours... There's hope yet!


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I only left mine 12 hours or so as wanted to take to work lol, not so nice and for sure the caffeine hit must be more feel like I have had a good few hot coffee's and a drink or 2 lol.


----------



## Elarem (Apr 11, 2019)

I have been using Hario jug for 4 years for cold brew convenient to use fits easily in door of fridge consistent results. Thoroughly recommended if you want to try cold brewing.


----------



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

I think it's very hit or miss depending the beans, so far, the best success I have is with Kenya and brazilian beans (the more fruity brazilian beans), also if you want your cold brew to be pure silt free, i would just use a big jar or bottle and just filter it with paper filter afterwards


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You can also sift out the silt, so it doesn't get into the brew in the first place, probably quicker than filtering afterwards (which won't work as well as a drip filtered brew, because the grinds bed in that is part of the filtration).


----------



## gravelmonkey (Sep 8, 2019)

I enjoy the Rave cold brew blend, they do say on the packet that cold brew is an excellent way to use stale coffee (?!) but regardless, it tastes good.

I put coffee and cold water in an IKEA Carafe with cork lid and leave it 24hrs. Filter using a French press, the carafe has the last of the grinds rinsed out then coffee in the French press is poured back into the carafe and it's kept in the fridge door.

IKEA cork lid carafe (1l) is £2.50, or the one with a silicone lid, £3.

I've read it'll keep for a couple of weeks, I've always drunk it within a few days though!


----------



## gravelmonkey (Sep 8, 2019)

Whoops, double post


----------

